# Best tips for Vizsla safety during Fireworks seasons



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

Well Canadians and Americans are going through the major fireworks season that appears to be an agony for our fur babies. To the group- what has worked in preventing running away from home in fright, howling or hiding around the house?

I have read that some pets have to get medicated - does that mean sedated?

If you go on vacation especially traveling with your Vizsla, what has worked in calming them down?

I wish everyone a safe holiday and hope folks will respond.
Thanks


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

This is the first year we are leaving the dogs alone on the evening of the 4th... I am not happy about it at all, but Hubby wins.
I plan to leave the house all closed up tight with curtains and shades drawn. All the TV's on to talk shows and a white noise machine running
in the bedroom. Our area is just crazy noisy most of the day on the 4th so the dogs have a little time to get used to the popping and banging of
the fireworks. The battle ship Iowa is just below us at permanent dock, and at noon, it fired its cannons for about 15 minutes... That was not fun!
We won't be out too late, so we can calm the dogs... I will put Fergy in his thunder shirt long before we leave. Thank goodness the temperature is very
mild today, I don't need to worry about the house getting too hot, or Fergy being uncomfortable in his TS.

Happy 4th all


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi cuddlebuglove.
Not all dogs react the same. Bailey, our hunting Vizsla could care less. What is another bang or two. He has heard hundreds and that means good things.

Chloe on the other hand is deadly afraid of loud noise. We put her in her Thundershirt before sundown, keep all the doors and windows closed, keep her in the living room with the TV up loud. And still she wants to run and hide when she hears them.

Don't let them outside off leash even if you think your fence is tall enough. Many dogs will go missing tonight as their bodies tell them to RUN!!!!!!!!!!!!

Here is a link to an article on the Thundershirt. You can wrap a towel around them tightly also for a short time.

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2012/01/thundershirt-and-new-years-eve.html

Happy trails,
RBD


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

June will be crated, with a blanket covering the crate. I keep a radio next to her crate for nights like these. Classical music seems to help calm her. 
Cash could care less about the fireworks.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I live on a lake (Whipple Lake) and there are lots of fireworks going off this time of year all around the lake... Willie won't go more than two feet away from my side, and of course, that's fine. If I'm sitting down, I rest a hand on him, and that seems to help. Also, volume on TV or radio as loud as I can stand it. Unfortunately, I don't have a magic fix.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

The dogs and I are down at the beach for a week and today people have been setting off random fireworks. Cash doesn't seem phased by it, Penny is concerned and runs to the door of the balcony to check things out but if Cash doesn't go with her then she won't go outside. Once she checks things out she runs back to my side to snuggle. I'm not babying her, I just tell her it's ok and let her sit with me. We'll see how tonight goes when things really get going. I've learned with Penny's other fears that just a calm "it's ok" and maybe a pat on the head helps her - any coddling will turn her into a shaking ball of fear.


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

Well, I.am grateful for these inventive solutionsee especially ones that don't involve medicine although I am not against medicine. It was like WWIX in my inner city dwelling; but not one howl did I hear I hoped all the best for any pets and kept my shades down as well.

I hope that extra treats or whatever our Vizslas love will be extras tonight! Blessings to all of our group. Thank you for sharing.

May Lily be found safe and sound as.well.


----------

